# Roter Teppich



## epic2006 (28. April 2016)

So, da ich offensichtlich ohne Titan nicht kann und ja keines mehr vorhanden ist, gibt's nun was Neues.

Da Marke und Material klar sind, mein Rücken und ein Klassiker sich nicht mehr vertragen wollen, bleibt ja nur ein aktuelles Xizang.

Der Rahmen sollte nächste Woche eintreffen, einige Teile haben ihren Weg schon zu mir gefunden.

Kleiner Teaser vorab:





Wie üblich wird beim Aufbau auf das Gewicht, aber auch auf Budget und Dauerhaltbarkeit geschaut, Ziel ist sub10, was bei dem Rahmengewicht ja wohl fast schon als Herausforderung gelten darf

Der rote Teppich ist also ausgerollt!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2016)

Schön, dass du einen gefunden hast. Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (28. April 2016)

Ich auch!

LRS ist schon besorgt, 1702g

Schalterei ist auch komplett, die altbewährte Kombi vom Zaskar musste nochmal her...

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer XTR 987 Bremse, gerne auch gebraucht!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (28. April 2016)

Ist das dann ein 29 Zoll Rahmen aus 2013? Was wiegt das teil denn?


----------



## epic2006 (28. April 2016)

Ja, 29", also Trekkingbike, aus 2014 und ca. 1700g...


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2016)

Wo hast du ihn denn gefunden??


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2016)

So, noch mal eine Bildwiederholung aus dem Kistenthread:





Heute konnte ich ein sehr großes Paket aus Österreich entgegennehmen. Der Neuzugang wurde gleich dem Rest der Bande bekanntgemacht:





nur etwas Übergewicht hat er, leider:





Beim nächsten Mal gibt es auch wieder vernünftige Bilder mit einer richtigen Kamera.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage nach dem passenden Steuersatz, aber da kann mir der Jörg bestimmt weiterhelfen. Angedacht ist da Cane Creek oder Chris King, die großen C`s sind einfach am zuverlässigsten....

Ein paar Teile sind auch noch im Zulauf, so konnte ich ein/zwei Schnäppchen machen und bin Gabel- und Bremsenmäßig versorgt. Mehr dazu, wenn die Pakete angekommen sind

Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2016)

Hat King jetzt voll integriert?? Cane Creek passt, ich selber hatte zu Anfang einen FSA und jetzt einen Ritchey WCS Carbon. Läuft sehr unauffällig und ist leicht. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2016)

Vollintegriert hat King nicht. Also Cane Creek (da hab ich das Oberteil dann schon). Gibt es da irgendwas weiter zu beachten, oder passt das mit dem Stichwort vollintegriert einfach?

Oben hat das Steuerrohr 42mm und unten 51,6mm. 1 1/8 auf 1 1/2" ist soweit klar. Mit den anderen Standarts für Bremse, Innenlager etc bin ich ja seit dem Zaskar halbwegs vertraut....


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2016)

Ich habe jetzt den verbaut: WCS Carbon Taper Drop-In IS42/28,6 - IS52/40 Steuersatz


----------



## epic2006 (5. Mai 2016)

Und noch ein paar Bilder von den ersten verbauten Parts:

















Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (6. Mai 2016)

Das wird aber auch wieder nen Schmuckstück..... ich bin mal gespannt!

gutes Gelingen!


----------



## epic2006 (6. Mai 2016)

Jetzt hab ich direkt noch so eine lästige Suchanfrage, hat noch irgendjemand so einen "designed in the USA" Aufkleber für die Kettenstrebe? Zum Tausch kann ich einen rechteckigen für's Sitz-/Unterrohr anbieten oder eben Bares...





Der "Made in Taiwan" musste aus unerfindlichen Gründen leider schon gehen...

Über Bezugsquelle wär ich auch dankbar...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kieselwerfer (6. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte vielleicht einen an nem anderen Rad "bergen"


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich hab leider nur noch "Made in USA". Aber da ich davon eigentlich mal Repros machen wollte, sollte ja eigtl auch "designed in USA" möglich sein.

Bin übrigens schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie du die Fuhre ausbaust. Denn irgendwie werde ich mit dem Design nicht warm...  Aber der Kontrast von Decals mit dem pörpelnem Spider macht Lust auf mehr! Also, bitte!


----------



## epic2006 (6. Mai 2016)

Ja, zu dem Design kommt noch was. Soll ja auch ne große Nummer werden

Soviel sei schon mal gesagt: DAS wird absolut einmalig!


----------



## pago79 (6. Mai 2016)

Jawohl, der Spider fetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (8. Mai 2016)

Da ja hier sehr enger Kontakt zu ein paar Wahnsinnigen besteht und in der ein oder anderen ruhigen Minute telefoniert wurde, begann ein Entwicklungsprozess zum Design zustande. Ich wollt's eigentlich noch nicht preisgeben, aber mich zerreißt' sonst...

Kurzer Dialogausschnitt aus einem Gespräch mit Lars:

"Rahmen ist da."

"Cool."

"Ja."

"Machste aber schon noch was, oder"

"Mal seh'n"

"So Retro"

"War ein Gedanke"

"...."

"Mit den alten Decals in Neon"

"Evtl."

Ein paar Tage später ist der Tony am Rohr:

"Ich hab noch so 'nen Decalsatz."

"Verdammt."

"Was kommt'n für ne Gabel?"

"SID, is aber weiß."

"Oh. Ja aber wenn de eh zum Lacker muss, ich hab da noch andere Aufkleber...."

So, nun dürfte den Stammlesern die Richtung klar sein Mehr Gedächtnisprotokolle dann später

Gruß, Gerrit

...für Anregungen, Kritik, aber auch Applaus bin ich offen!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich fasse zusammen: Muuuhaaahaahaaaaaa! Ich wiederhole mich: Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## epic2006 (11. Mai 2016)

So, Gabel ist angekommen, gleich mal reingesteckt:





Neue Gabel und schon musste repariert werden, der X-Löck hatte zuviel Luft und zu wenig Öl. Was nen Glück, dass ich davon so viel Ahnung habe. Äh, hatte....

Jetzt steht mal das Grundgerüst und es geht nun zum Setup weiter, damit ich mich an die Beschaffung der letzten Teile machen kann.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (12. Mai 2016)

So, heute war der Postbote wieder fleißig, UW und Zughüllen sowie die fordere Bremsscheibe sind angekommen:









Der Lenker, Stütze, Sattel, Vorbau und Reifen sind nur Platzhalter, nicht, dass ich hier gesteinigt werde....

...und wieder leider nur Bilder mit der Telefonzelle...

Gruß,Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. Mai 2016)

So, gestern den Tony besucht und einige schöne Sachen bekommen, hier mal Teil 1:





und für Verzögerung sorgt ein weiteres kleines Teil:





Ob nun die 180er Scheibe unbedingt hat sein müssen, weiß ich nicht, bremsen wird sie auf jeden Fall. Hinten bleibt's wie beim Zaskar bei 160mm.

So proforma aufgebaut mit sackschwerer Stütze, moderat schwerem Lenker steht die Waage bei 9,8kg, mal schau'n was noch geht... An's Kleinteiltuning geht's später, jetzt soll es erstmal fahrbereit gemacht werden.


Demnächst geht's weiter, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (14. Mai 2016)

9,8 kg mit ungekürzter Gabel?


----------



## epic2006 (14. Mai 2016)

Jupp, aber das abgesägte Stück wiegt eher nix, is Plastik

Jetzt noch leichter, aber leider auch nicht mehr fahrfertig:





Ja was baumelt denn da?





Zähes Zeug die Beschichtung, platzt leicht ab, wehrt sich aber gegen Abbeizer

Und ja, man kann eine nagelneue Gabel auseinanderreißen und abbeizen, muss man aber nicht. Is halt dann langweilig

Dranbleiben, bis jetzt war Standard, ab jetzt kommt Custom 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. Mai 2016)

Das abgesägte Stück Gabelschaft wiegt ganze 27g...

...also im Leichtbausinn 27,-€ gespart

SHOPPEN!!!


----------



## epic2006 (15. Mai 2016)

Es ist vollbracht, alles Sträuben und Aufbäumen hat dem Lack nichts genutzt, gut wenn der Nachbar Chemiker ist





Custom wurde versprochen, hier ein kleines Detail an das der Hersteller nicht gedacht hat. Die kleine Aussparung ermöglicht das Anheben der Staubabstreifer ohne die Gabel zu zerlegen oder sich einen abzubrechen. Warum braucht man das? Weil die Schaumstoffringe unter dem Staubabstreifer von Zeit zu Zeit ein neues Ölbad brauchen, auf das die Gabel länger und geschmeidiger funktioniert.





Nächste Modifikation ist am unteren Ende zu finden. Das Einsetzen des Vorderrades ist im Serienzustand eine Qual und verkratzt die Gabel. Fix etwas Material abgetragen und das Problem ist erledigt....





Selbige Geschichten waren ja schon bei der MAG21 nicht so optimal gelöst (die Nasen an der Achsaufnahme z.B.), hat damals auch fast jeder der selber schraubt und Rennen fährt weggefeilt....

Der nächste Schritt ist neuer Lack auf dem Casting. Tippspiel für die Farbe? (Lars und Tony dürfen nicht mitspielen)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2016)

Purple?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (15. Mai 2016)

Neongelb wie die Leitungen?


----------



## epic2006 (15. Mai 2016)

Jetzt hängt euch mal rein! Leider liegt ihr beide daneben. Kleiner Tip: die Farbe versteckt sich auf ein/zwei Bildern und in meinem Geschreibsel finden sich auch Hinweise...

Dranbleiben!


----------



## pago79 (15. Mai 2016)

Da ich ja nicht mitspielen darf, andere Frage.
Steckachse vorne schon besorgt?
Beim Ulli gäbe es da was leichtes mit ein klitze purple...


----------



## epic2006 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß, aber das Budget...

Da stehen ersma andere Sache weiter vorne auf der Liste, z. B. Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze.

Weiterraten


----------



## Kieselwerfer (17. Mai 2016)

rot wie Roter Teppich?  sonst würde ich Cyan tippen.


----------



## epic2006 (20. Mai 2016)

Noch mit Tarnung, damit's nicht ganz so wehtut in den Augen





Sonnenbrillen auf, Bildschirm abdunkeln uuuuund:


















BAAAAAM


























Ok, ich hab nochmal poliert....

Da kriegt sogar der eher dämlche  Putzumpen 'ne Reizüberflutung...





Und nun noch mal die Frage nach der Gabelfrage





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2016)

Ok, einen Versuch starte ich noch. Die Decals hatte ich ja schon erwartet. Von daher habe ich den Gedanken mit einem der Farbtöne der guten alten MAG21 im Kopf, vor allem den der SL.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## pago79 (20. Mai 2016)

sehr geil
Aber was wird denn da auf dem Nachbargrundstück gebuddelt?


----------



## epic2006 (20. Mai 2016)

Der Gewinner ist:

!!!   der Jörg  !!!


Es wird zwar nicht die Lasur der SL, aber annähernd das Gold der MAG21.

So, nun sind alle Überraschungen verbraucht. Es wird also langweilig und ihr könnt euch woanders austoben. Nächste Woche geht eh nix, die Gabel ist beim Lacker und ich hab Prüfung....

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (20. Mai 2016)

Nebenan ist Halde vom Kanalbau...

Diese Jahr ist Zahltag, für die Anwohner, Straße wird auch noch gemacht...


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2016)

hey gerrit 

habe den thread eben erst gefunden. sehr cool, spinnertes projekt nach meinem geschmack und gut, dass du mal die grossen räder probierst 

nachdem ich nun alles auf einen rutsch gelesen habe, bin ich natürlich auch flitzegespannt auf das ergebnis! also hurtig weitermachen


----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2016)

So, fertsch:





Ups, falsches Modell, wie wär's mit diesem?





Sweet, Baby


----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2016)

Zwischenstand:









Und das Ergebnis in Teilen:













Ist mal wieder so ne typische Lars/Tony/derderjedenSchmarrnmitmacht Kombi

Mir gefällt's brutal

Alles oberhalb des Oberrohrs folgt, sobald das Budget wieder passt

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (27. Mai 2016)

Man muß die bescheuerten Ideen halt nur gut zu verkaufen wissen.
Sehr gute Umsetzung. 
Die bapperls wirken aber leicht schief, oder?
Aber egal paßt bestens zum 90er american precision made Style...


----------



## Jinpster (27. Mai 2016)

Hmmm...lecker.
Kann mich an den polierten Rahmen einfach nicht satt sehen.  Deshalb hab ich heute meinem bescheurten Ideen mal eine Anfrage zum chemischen  Hochglanz verdichten meines 2001 Zaskar Race raus geschickt. Folge, das geht nur wenn das Finanzamt ordentlich Rückzahlung leistet.  Um die 300 €, so schlecht ist der Lack dann auch wieder nicht und wird wahrscheinlich erstmal so bleiben.  Zumal mein schnipp schnapp Sockel ab Rahmen gerade beim Lackierer ist und auf weitere bekloppte Idee Umsetzungen wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2016)

Des oanazwansga Baperl rechts sitzt etwas zu sehr mittig, ja.

So ums Haus rum fährt sich die Führe ziemlich gut, sehr agil. Nächste Woche hab ich mehr Zeit zum Testen, dann gibts Feedback...


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2016)

sauber!

da hast du / habt ihr schön einen rausgehauen 

ich bin sicher. dass du in deinen gefilden grossen spass an den big wheels haben wirst!


----------



## Kieselwerfer (28. Mai 2016)

Ich finds auch total super! ich hoffe wir sehen es zum Treffen dann live.


----------



## epic2006 (31. Mai 2016)

So, der Lenker ist angekommen, 117g









Und damit der Herr Lars zufrieden ist, hab ich das Leitungsgewirr etwas gecleant, Schaltzug links muss noch 13mm kürzer:





Und das X-Lock soll auch noch verschwinden, falls es jemand haben möchte und eine RCT3 Kartusche für eine 2015er SID WC hat, ich tausche liebend gerne!

Der finale Sattel ist auch drauf, jetzt spar ich noch auf Stütze, Vorbau und den finalen Steuersatz...

Und dann ist immer noch viel zu schrauben, da immer noch einige Stahlschrauben dran sind, vor allem an der Bremse

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (31. Mai 2016)

Gewicht mit bissl Dreck von der letzten Tour: 10,21kg


----------



## pago79 (31. Mai 2016)

Das hat er fein gemacht
Der Lenker ist fesch...


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2016)

So, der Vorbau ist auch gefunden, gekauft und eingebaut. Satte 83g und damit ein Gratisgramm vom Hersteller, Frechheit





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2016)

cooles ding!


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2017)

Da ein bike ja quasi nie fertig ist...

...und eigentlich sollte ich für die Prüfung lernen...

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2111457]
	
[/URL]

Gab's vor einer Ewigkeit für nen schmalen Taler in der Bucht, ein klein wenig befeilt, ein klein wenig gebohrt und ab zum Eloxierer...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2020)

Hallo @epic2006, wie sieht das schöne Rad komplett aufgebaut aus? Gibt es irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2020)




----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2020)

Mittlerweile allerdings mit tune Stütze und purzle eloxiertem X0 Schaltwerk...

In meinem Album „Touren“ sind noch mehr Bilder...


----------



## Raze (20. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön


----------



## Raze (20. Februar 2020)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Vollintegriert hat King nicht. Gibt es da irgendwas weiter zu beachten, oder passt das mit dem Stichwort vollintegriert einfach?
> 
> Oben hat das Steuerrohr 42mm und unten 51,6mm. 1 1/8 auf 1 1/2" ist soweit klar.



Hallo, passt der Steuersatz von CHRIS KING? Es sind ja mittlerweile seit deinem Aufbau 4 Jahre vergangen. Ich kenne mich aber so gut wie gar nicht aus


----------



## epic2006 (22. Februar 2020)

Da bin ich leider raus. Damals gab es von CK keine IS Steuersätze, daher habe ich auf den mindestens gleichwertigen Cane Creek gesetzt. Außerdem ist der nicht so mainstream...


----------



## Raze (22. Februar 2020)

Danke, vielleicht hat ja jemand Anderes eine Antwort. Ich möchte aber auch deinen schönen Faden nicht zumüllen.


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2020)

Probieren hilft über studieren. Kauf dir das Ding, probier es und falls er nicht passt, kannst du ihn zurückschicken. Der Hope hat z. B. nicht gepasst. 

Solltest du aber erst machen, wenn du dann mal irgendwann ein Xizang hast.


----------



## Raze (22. Februar 2020)

Kruko schrieb:


> Probieren hilft über studieren. Kauf dir das Ding, probier es und falls er nicht passt, kannst du ihn zurückschicken.


 
Bevor ich noch so einen Expertenrat bekomme und den schönen Aufbau hier missbrauche, frage ich an anderer Stelle. 

Durch diesen Aufbau hängt die Messlatte sehr hoch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

